# ModelX experience from a Model3 owner



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So my cousin finally got his MX (fully decked out performance with 22” wheels and FSD). I had an opportunity to put it through it’s paces earlier today.

Gotta say, not impressed. Not impressed at all considering the $100K+ price tag. First, the 0-60 in 2.6s doesn’t live up to the expectations. I’d assumed going from 3.2s down to 2.6s would of been completely different. My M3 feels SOOO much faster when hitting it from a stand still. To the point where you feel it in your gut like a roller coaster. Never got that feeling from the MX. Even when going into ludicrous+ (which took 20min to warm the battery up for) and using launch mode.

Second, the software/MCU is severely lacking. Touch inputs are delayed. Switching menus were slightly less responsive than the M3. Worse still, I couldn’t get it to go into launch mode so I restarted the MX. While launch mode started working, the navigation stopped updating our location. Never got that working again. Went back home to connect to WiFi as it stated there’s a map update (figured that might be needed to get navi working again), but even though we were connected to WiFi (browser shows an internet speed of 50Mbps) it never started to download the update. Had to open up a mobile service ticket for them to see why it’s not updating. 

Then there’s the Interior, or I should say lack of. I expected bare minimum on a M3. Didn’t expect that from a MX. Sure seems that the premium cost of luxury is limited to falcon doors and auto opening front doors. The drive and tech in the M3 feels so much nicer then a car that’s double the price. 

Also struck me as odd as the manufacture date is 12/2019. Brand new 2020 MX, sat unsold for 7mo. I’ve already suggested he return it and wait for a refresh (just my opinion, no clue if he’ll do so).


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> So my cousin finally got his MX (fully decked out performance with 22" wheels and FSD). I had an opportunity to put it through it's paces earlier today.
> 
> Gotta say, not impressed. Not impressed at all considering the $100K+ price tag. First, the 0-60 in 2.6s doesn't live up to the expectations. I'd assumed going from 3.2s down to 2.6s would of been completely different. My M3 feels SOOO much faster when hitting it from a stand still. To the point where you feel it in your gut like a roller coaster. Never got that feeling from the MX. Even when going into ludicrous+ (which took 20min to warm the battery up for) and using launch mode.
> 
> ...


You just have a Model 3 bias!  Kidding aside, I had an opportunity to keep a Performance X overnight from service a few months ago and although our family likes the roominess of the X, I wouldn't pay, if I had the money, the sticker price of over $100k for it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah, I just couldn’t get past the idea of the car feeling dated compared to the 3. Surprised that Tesla hasn’t taken some of the queues from the 3 over to the S/X yet. I suppose the 3/Y is keeping them busy enough, but when you see an X sit unsold for 7mo that should tell them that it’s time to give those cars a once over.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@shareef777, I'm feeling a bit bad for your cousin. He just spent a very large sum on a new car, and you rained on his parade.

As owner of both an X and a 3, I'm aware they are fairly different cars with different strengths and weaknesses, and for me, different purposes. While this forum is dominated by model 3 owners, there are actually other forums where you find ecstatically happy model X owners, some who are ex-model 3 owners. The size, air suspension, heated steering wheel, panoramic windshield, more display real estate on the 17" screen and binnacle display, bio-defense air filtration, are real benefits the model 3 doesn't offer. And while I'm kind of meh about the falcon wing doors (although I've had no problems with them), the electronic features of the other doors don't get enough positive press. It is huge for me that I can both open and close the passenger door for my 85-year-old mother while I sit in the driver's seat. That is a huge luxury with purpose.

I am not someone who expected to ever spend $50k on a car, much less $100k. A part of me remains deeply rooted in knowing these are crazy amounts to spend on cars. But we all have our individual situations and choices. Maybe I keep my $100k car for 10 years and financially it works out the same as someone who trades in their $40k car every 3 years.

I love both my model 3 and model X and not looking to pick a fight. I actually usually steer people to the 3/Y over the S/X, because undoubtedly they have a better price/feature ratio and the simplicity means there are fewer things to go wrong. But I just felt the need to speak up for the under-represented Model X lovers. I'll end with a few of my favorite quotes about the model X.

From Elon: "It's an incredible vehicle and probably nothing like it will be made again, and maybe it shouldn't. But it's a work of art. A special work of art."

And source unknown: "Look at the X. It's a giant space egg that dances and has flappy wings. No way this is not a collectible."

It is indeed a unique and very fun car to own. I feel very fortunate to have experienced it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I can respect that. Everyone sees value differently. My cousin is pretty much like you, and is dead set on keeping the car and loves it. Admittedly he had a great comeback to my comments about value: "u paid 65k for your Corolla" 😂


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a friend who owns a 3 and still think it is a "poor-man's" Tesla. He has his eyes on the X and will get that eventually. He prefers the more "premium" feel to the X vs. the 3. The 3 is, as noted, an expensive "Corolla"  to him too.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I have an early LR 3 and love it but while I don't need the big SUV, Mrs. NR4P won't buy a 3 or a Y. She has a Lexus RX SUV now.
Thinks the 3 is a Model T version (her words). You can have black or white interior. Nothing in between.
S-XM, nope. It is an awful streaming experience from the phone.
Get the Y, can't hide any packages in the boot, no factory cover like Lexus at $55K. Frunk too small

Seats in the X are much more comfy vs a 3 or Y, ask a woman under 5'7". The 3 seats are not designed for the smaller female demographic.

The X is much heavier, yup. Not as nimble as the 3. 

But front doors that open automatically when you walk up to the car, that's kick axx. Falcon doors are cute, may not be practical in all garages, but I took one home and tried it. It can work.

Base X, five seater is $79.9. Change interior color and Its $81K. The fully loaded P model with Ludicrous and FSD is ridiculous at $100K+.
6 and 7 seats add some cost but they are real 6 and 7 seats, not the Y toddler version.

To repeat, I love my 3 but the X is special and the $30K delta from the Y base model to base model is steep. $20k and I am sold.
BTW, for fun check the X 2017-2019 prices. Absurdly high. Very popular in high demand. Some in the $80's! Tesla can't even keep them in stock, few nationally on the Tesla site.


----------

